
Five years of Fanout - jkarneges
http://blog.fanout.io/2016/11/14/five-years-of-fanout/
======
cyberferret
Congrats! That is great to hear you've hit 5 years solely bootstrapped. Best
of luck in your future.

(Glad I clicked through and read about you - from the title and domain name, I
assumed that your service was some sort of fan or entertainment site.
Interested to see that you are an API publishing site, and I may dive deeper
in the coming months while we build out our own SaaS app that may need your
services soon...)

~~~
jkarneges
Thanks! Compared to the rapid growth startup I worked at previously (not as a
founder, but very early hire), bootstrapping has been much less frantic. Of
course, being in full control can help with that too.

